# ***OFFICIAL*** Rousimar Palhares vs. Alan Belcher Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Middleweight bout (185 pounds)*










*Please direct all threads/posts regarding this fight into this official thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Palhares Via Heel Hook from Hell, this is easily his toughest matchup since Hendo though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hope Belcher KO's him and ends the hype train.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hope Belcher KO's him and ends the hype train.


It's not so much a hype-train as much as its him being a one-trick-pony... but that one trick can finish anyone. 

If Belcher makes it out of round one I think he wins easily, probably even finishes.


----------



## Cerroney! (Dec 4, 2011)

Rootin' for Belcher. I can't stand Paul Harris.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't know why Palhares gets so much hate. Yeah he's about as smart as a sack of bricks but he's still a good guy and a great competitor.

I like Belcher alot too but I've never been overly impressed with him.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Ari said:


> I don't know why Palhares gets so much hate. Yeah he's about as smart as a sack of bricks but he's still a good guy and a great competitor.
> 
> I like Belcher alot too but I've never been overly impressed with him.


^ I agree completely.

Belcher has a good chance to win this fight if he can keep it from going to the ground and avoid Paul Harris's power shots.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Should be a quick fight either way neither guy is skilled enough to fight the other at their strength.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Belcher via KO or Palhares via Heel Hook.

No idea which, but one of those is happening. osmium said it perfectly.


----------



## ThatMan707 (Apr 17, 2012)

tough match to call Im going with Belcher because of pure respect for his skills... Not to say Palhares is a scrub by any means but this might be the best fight of the night!:wink03:


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I like Palhares in this one. He has the striking power and toughness to push Belcher back and make it scrap, in which case a clinch is almost inevitable and he can go for submissions.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

rygu said:


> It's not so much a hype-train as much as its him being a one-trick-pony... but that one trick can finish anyone.
> 
> If Belcher makes it out of round one I think he wins easily, probably even finishes.


Never understood how he is a 1-trick pony. Yea, he has a great heel hook that he can sub anyone in the world with at any given time. So he does it.

But he also has very solid wrestling. Much better than average. Not traditional wrestling, but in terms of TDs. 

That combo is what makes him so dangerous. Everyone back a couple years ago wanted to say Maia was a top 5 MW and loved him. Yet he can't get many fights to the ground (lol chael you bum) and doesn't have the strength. Palhares is a much ebtter prospect than Maia ever was.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Belcher by UD. Palhares needs this fight to go to the ground. Belcher is a big MW with tree trunk legs and will keep the fight standing and beat Palhares up for three round.


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

Very tough fight to call. If Belcher can keep the fight standing he'll win the striking battle all day but if Paul Harris is able to take him down and control him hes in big trouble. I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Belcher is able to stuff the take downs and finishes Paul Harris with a flurry of strikes.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thing about Palhares is he doesn't even need to land a takedown. 

From the clinch he drops down and pulls guard while grabbing a leg. 

Who knows if he can get it again. This fight is so exciting because it is hard to imagine exactly how it will go. Could go many different ways.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hope Belcher KO's him and ends the hype train.


This, and because I love me some Alan Belcher!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Osium did say it best, each guy has to fight 'their' fight.

I'm hoping Belcher takes this. If it goes past the first round, Palhares may be in for a long night.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Picking Palhares by submission, but I wouldn't be surprised if Belcher won either. I could see either guy messing things up for themselves here.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Belcher will prove he deserves to fight the best at 185 in this fight. Next up is Bisping.


----------



## killua (Mar 4, 2012)

Will be cheering for Paul Harris purely on the basis that I admire someone who can come from dirt poor and make something of themselves. And dirt poor in the third world, I can't even imagine how hard it would be to live like that sense.

(I don't really know anything about Belcher)


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Either Paul Harris gets knocked out within 5 minutes or he secures a leglock. I'm leaning towards him getting the submission.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm rooting against Belcher's tattoo in this one.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

This is going to be a close fight, but if Palhares can use his acute and sharp mental acuities then I think he can come out on top. Palhares is one of the cleverest fighters out there. He held on to the knee bar against Drwal in masterful fashion, to send a message out to other fighters, to instill fear in them that he was a deranged lunatic, and to bring himself to quicker attention of the fans.

His shouting of Marquadt's leg being greased, subsequent stopping to fight, only to get KO'd, was a mental moment of brilliance. Palhares broke his arm in the first 10 seconds of that fight. Rather than quit, his rapier sharp thinking on the spot produced a new plan - to lose in a way in which would bring him into the minds of even more fans, to fool future opponents into thinking he was stupid, whilst being able to argue that the loss was a complete fluke and shouldn't be held against his reputation in terms of the level of his fighting ability. He had also discerned that Nate was drug cheat, and didn't want to fully expose his own superhuman abilities by destroying a juiced fighter. Time to keep picking up fans, notoriety, but still fly under the radar.

Lastly, his actions against Miller were possibly the defining moment of his supreme tactical nous. Having not gone three rounds since January 2009 Palhares decided that he wanted to get another three rounder under his belt, but didn't want it to seem, even for 1%, that he had done it deliberately. He also wanted to continue the public projection that he was stupid, so that fighters would continue to underestimate him, and fans would continue to be amused by his unpredictable nature.

Furthermore, the financial ramifications were worth continuing this vein of wild behaviour. Palhares became the fighter with the highest volume of selling merchandise - his GOT BRAIN ? t shirt is the highest selling UFC fighter t shirt.


Maybe its time for the real Palhares to strike. I love both fighters but I'm just not sure if Belcher will be prepared for a fighter with such mental prowess, who maps out his fights like a chess match, and can see what is going to happen before anyone else can.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Palhares via submission. Don't get all the hate for him, sure he might be a bit one dimensional and have a lot of brain fart's but the dude is a beast.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

osmium said:


> Should be a quick fight either way neither guy is skilled enough to fight the other at their strength.


Palhares takes this easy, I willing to bet he could even stand with Belcher for 3 round and not be totally out classed, if that where the case would be a close fight decision victory could go ether way imo, but fact is he is not going to have to stand for 3 round and once it hits the mat the fight is no longer close, even if Palhares does not finish the dominance on the ground will swing the cards to his favor by a long distance.

As for the one trick donkey, ok obvious to see where thats coming from, but what you all fail to acknowledge is the fact that Palhares possesses the most explosive most diverse and dominating transitions between positions when grappling the sport has ever seen, Damian Maia, Werdum even Fedor eat your heart out, the Tree Stump can play his transitional moves on the mat better than anyone past or present, his transitions are so god dam good, no sorry that not true, his transitions are so god dam GREAT he could pretty much ride up into any position he wants, just so happens he likes to ride his opponents right into his personal favorite submission as we all know the Heel Hook, but fact is anyone who can roll the transitions like he does obviously could finish you with any submission he chooses, and if he chooses the heel hook so be it thats what you get.



rygu said:


> It's not so much a hype-train as much as its him being a one-trick-pony... but that one trick can finish anyone.
> 
> If Belcher makes it out of round one I think he wins easily, probably even finishes.


Am fairly sure Palhares is not an easy man to finish, in fact I would not be surprised if he could last 3 round with Silva or even Jones in a open weight fight, may not win but I would be surprised if ether finished him as well.

Been serious Hendo never came close one to a finish, sure Hendo earned the win fair and square, but thats only because he managed to keep the fight standing near the entire time and was the only one attacking on the feet, Palhares was not striking at all in that fight, was purly looking for a TD the entire fight and not even setting his shots up with strikes. he learned something that day tho cos ever since then he has been mixing up his TD's with strikes and its been very effective for him, he is much better at overcoming a good TD defense now to what he was back then.

As for the Nate fight which I believe is the only time he has been finished, not only was it a cheap shot, well maybe not but bizarre moment for sure, but he was not even hurt that bad when the fight was called, in fact he was still trying to talk to Herb Dean while Nate was lacing into him, kind of looked like he was brushing nate away like he would brush a way a fly hovering around his head, while looking the other way trying to talk to the ref. Fairly sure the TKO was only called because even tho he was taking shots he was not paying attention or properly defending himself was instead ignoring the guy hitting him and trying to continue his conversation with the ref, else had he been paying attention would have been a very light TKO call to say the least based on his ability to continue to defending himself should he have been paying any attention to the fight,

Anyone who thinks Belcher has an easy finish lined up for him if it stays standing is crazy, one Palhares will at some point take this fight to the ground and should Belchers sub defense be on top and I do mean TOP form, I willing to bet this fight should it goto the judges is spent more on the mat than on the feet with Palhares scoring an overwhelming advantage with pure dominance at controlling position on the mat making the judges job very simple on the night,


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Well said Killershark. 

It is certainly possible that Belcher finishes Palhares inside 3 rounds but I think it is very unlikely. 

Palhares has a good chin (hasn't been phased with the exception of that flush haymaker by Dan Miller and he showed excellent recovery), he's very underrated on the feet, throwing unorthodox techniques to catch his opponents off guard and keep them guessing and he has a hell of a lot of power in his strikes. 

Yeah, it's possible that Belcher finishes Palhares, but it's far more likely that Palhares finishes Belcher.

Belcher's grappling looked really good in his last fight against Jason MacDonald (who is a good grappler) but he's nowhere near the level of Palhares.

I think there's a legitimate case to say that Palhares is the best grappler on the planet, his only loss at Abu Dhabi was a close decision to Galvao (who not only won the 88kg class but also won the Absolute division), in a rematch he could very well beat Galvao and all this coming from a guy who spends 50% of his time training striking.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Belcher is really tough and I am still not sold on Palhares. Belcher is a huge 185er and will have a significant reach advantage. If he can avoid the subs I think Belcher has got this.

Belcher by UD


----------



## tommydervan (Apr 26, 2012)

kc1983 said:


> Belcher is really tough and I am still not sold on Palhares. Belcher is a huge 185er and will have a significant reach advantage. If he can avoid the subs I think Belcher has got this.
> 
> Belcher by UD


Yeah he's gotta avoid the subs, if he does, then I personally feel he gots t :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Belcher is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC.

But having said that....he still has the TDD of an irishman on a pogo stick.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Belcher is one of the most underrated fighters in the UFC.
> 
> But having said that....he still has the TDD of an irishman on a pogo stick.


he showed some improved grappling in his last fight.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Paul Harris is taking Belchers leg home.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I could see Belcher putting a quick beating on Harris.. but I'm not convinced either way. Paul has certainly won my enthusiasm, just not my confidence.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Pulling for Palhares in this one.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Palhares has some legit take down skills. Belcher hasn't shown the best take down defense so I don't see him sprawl and brawling his way to victory. He will probably have to accept the fact that he will be put on his back, he just needs to avoid the submission and needs to get back to his feet as soon as possible to work his game plan. Belcher has shown improvement on the ground, but it's safe to say he will lose the grappling portion of this fight. That's okay though, as long as he shows good defense and manages to keep it in his world longer.

Palhares isn't terrible standing and despite his loss to Marquardt, he has a good chin. That loss hardly had to do with his chin anyway. It was his own fault, but we all should know that Marquardt caught him off guard with that barrage of punches when Palhares was complaining to the referee. If Palhares was paying attention, I think that he would have been able to defend properly and pull Marquardt back into guard. That's if Marquardt would have even dived in if Palhares was paying attention. He probably would have backed away. People who say it wouldn't have made a difference have clearly never been caught off guard in an assault. By the time you acknowledge what just happened, you've been hit 3-4 times. You have no time at all to react or process the situation.

Anyways, I need to put that argument to rest, haha. It was so long ago.

I think Palhares can take what Belcher dishes out and do what he has to do to get it to the ground. Belcher has a clear advantage standing, but Palhares should have just as clear of an advantage on the ground. This fight should be good, and I'm hoping the winner gets a fight against a top 5 at the very least.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I like Belcher, but every time Palhares fights I want to see some incredibly fast and brutal sub pulled off. He rarely fails. 

Really looking forward to this fight.


----------



## Tiptup (Mar 12, 2012)

what does it say that this fight has more reply than any of the others?

This is the main event.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Kinda thinking Belcher wins a decision.... but I'm rooting for Palhares all the way!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> he showed some improved grappling in his last fight.


Indeed he did but Paul Harris is another animal to Macdonald.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Guy Incognito said:


> Indeed he did but Paul Harris is another animal to Macdonald.


Haha i am very aware, I was just playing the devils advocate. It would be interesting if Belcher can stay on the outside and pick his shots wisely and avoid the TD all fight, cos IMO that's the only way he wins.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

K R Y said:


> I like Belcher, but every time Palhares fights I want to see some incredibly fast and brutal sub pulled off. He rarely fails.
> 
> Really looking forward to this fight.


He really does.Seems like ppl get ripped of a limb everytime,he is one of those one dimentional fighters but that one thing he is so damn great at that he barley misses on it.He is just that great on that one thing!

I would be suprised if Palhares wouldnt tap Belcher.Its obviously just one gameplan for Palhares here.If Belcher can stop that then he have a real good chance to win this.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm not sure how one dimensional I would say he is. He has powerful takedowns combined with world class bjj. His striking isn't the most technical but it's quick and powerful combined with a willingness to throw strikes that open him up to takedowns due to his confidence on the ground. It's actually a pretty nasty package.


----------



## 38495 (Jun 24, 2010)

love or hate Palhares, i'm always pumped to see him fight


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

VikingKing said:


> He really does.Seems like ppl get ripped of a limb everytime,he is one of those one dimentional fighters but that one thing he is so damn great at that he barley misses on it.He is just that great on that one thing!
> 
> I would be suprised if Palhares wouldnt tap Belcher.Its obviously just one gameplan for Palhares here.If Belcher can stop that then he have a real good chance to win this.


Belcher needs to avoid going to the ground at all costs.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i see a quick KO coming, if not then palhares is gonna rock him and them finish via a sub/decapitation


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

K R Y said:


> I like Belcher, but every time Palhares fights I want to see some incredibly fast and brutal sub pulled off. He rarely fails.
> 
> Really looking forward to this fight.





VikingKing said:


> He really does.Seems like ppl get ripped of a limb everytime,he is one of those one dimentional fighters but that one thing he is so damn great at that he barley misses on it.He is just that great on that one thing!
> 
> I would be suprised if Palhares wouldnt tap Belcher.Its obviously just one gameplan for Palhares here.If Belcher can stop that then he have a real good chance to win this.


Naaaa.... If you take all of Harris' opponents and list them in terms of ranking, you'll find that all the guys he has submitted are the bottom half. He *never* submits reasonable quality MMA fighters. I dont care how much success hes had at BJJ tourneys. Against MMA fighters his submission record is unimpressive.

What is impressive is that he's a bit mad and has brain farts mid-fight.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Hope Belcher KO's him and ends the hype train.


I agree 100%

Maybe afterwards we can see stumpy vs Lombard and Belcher vs Stann


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Naaaa.... If you take all of Harris' opponents and list them in terms of ranking, you'll find that all the guys he has submitted are the bottom half. He *never* submits reasonable quality MMA fighters. I dont care how much success hes had at BJJ tourneys. Against MMA fighters his submission record is unimpressive.
> 
> What is impressive is that he's a bit mad and has brain farts mid-fight.


We will see about that man.Belcher is a great test for him,Belcher have legit ground game and is a striker on another level than Palhares.

Victory here for Palhares would be huge and big step in the right direction.I agree that his victorys are not against the best fighters in the divis so he still have alot to prove.

But like i said.A win over Belcher would sett him higher up on the scale.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I love both fighters, and love this fight, but I also hate it. I''d like to see both beating other top ten guys first, because who ever loses this is gonna be relegated back down - particularly Palhares who would probably go back to the preliminary card fighting Branches, Shrubbery and the like


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

VikingKing said:


> Victory here for Palhares would be huge and big step in the right direction.I agree that his victorys are not against the best fighters in the divis so he still have alot to prove.


Don't get me wrong. Palhares has some wins against some solid fighters. My point was that he hasn't *submitted* anybody of note in MMA. The best guys he's beaten, he did so via a decision. I don't buy it that him owning a genius submission game equates to him being able to submit top MMA dudes.

Maia is the same. He has that awesome sub over Sonnen keeping him ranked high. But he hasn't submitted anybody in a very long time. Coincidently, since he's been facing top competition.

We get these top level BJJ guys doing well in MMA. But none of the BJJ wizards are the ones pulling off the high level subs. Bones subbing Machida and Rampage is an example of top level MMA submissions. Many of the most relevant subs ive seen of late have been from well rounded MMA fighters. Not BJJ dudes like Paul and Maia.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> Don't get me wrong. Palhares has some wins against some solid fighters. My point was that he hasn't submitted anybody of note in MMA. The best guys he's beaten, he did so via a decision. I don't buy it that him owning a genius submission game equates to him being able to submit top MMA dudes.
> 
> Maia is the same. He has that awesome sub over Sonnen keeping him ranked high. But he hasn't submitted anybody in a very long time. Coincidently, since he's been facing top competition.
> 
> We get these top level BJJ guys doing well in MMA. But none of the BJJ wizards are the ones pulling off the high level subs. Bones subbing Machida and Rampage is an example of top level MMA submissions. Many of the most relevant subs ive seen of late have been from well rounded MMA fighters. Not BJJ dudes like Paul and Maia.



Good question.We will see about that.Palhares and Maja where booth extremly hyped for their BJJ,when Maja where stepping up in the better part of the game he didnt do well with it.Will the same happen with Palhares? We will find out tonight.

I think Palhares will take it today and make a solid statement.I just think Palhares will have more sucess with his BJJ in MMA than Maia.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Cote took Belcher down and was close to submitting him, I think Palhares gets it done.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

UH OH BELCHER GOT A UFC SHIRT ON!!!!!

Where's the hate peoples


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

War Cave Troll


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

Here it goes..exciting for this fight too.Big question is: 

Can Belcher avoid getting taken down? 

Will he have all body parts intact tonight.:confused02:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

'Dan? Dan?!'


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, here we go.

Edit - I guess we know who Joe is rooting for.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Belcher looks really good on the ground but he needs to get up. That was one of the most awkward looking ground exchanges ever though.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Helll ya go Belcher! MONAAAYYYYYZ!!!!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Too bad, great fight though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

YESSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

ALAN ******* BELCHER SON EXPOSE THAT MOTHERFUCKER HELLLL YEAAHH!!

Wooo!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Once you get past his leglock you are pretty much in the clear.

I want Belcher to lose his next fight just because of how irritating Rogan is with his cheerleading.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Palhares got too desperate for his favorite submission. He looked rather one dimensional.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Awesome shut down by Belcher. Picked some nice shots before the finish.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow. Great job by Belcher, and Palhares didn't even make a gaffe.

Hopefully now the hype train will end and the hate train along with it.


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

YEEES!!!! That was scary! You could hear the fear in Joe's voice!!
Well done Belcher, that was impressive!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

HOLY SHIZZZZZZ!!!!


WOW!

Was anyone else as excited as I was throughout that whole ground battle? it was a battle and I kept cringing whenever Palhares grabbed the leg/knee, and then all of a sudden Belcher gets free and Palhares grabs the leg again, and repeat...

I was on the edge of my seat that whole time. One of the most exciting ground battles I've seen in a very long time.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes!!!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Welcome back! Murilo Bustamante taught em well. But Belcher surprised em all!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Classic Rogan commentary right there. Had me laughing my ass off. 

Good fight, I think the only bad fight tonight was Cholish vs Castillo and that wasn't even that bad.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

So ******* awsome!! Great performance by Belcher.

Now we can say the hype train of Palhares def got exposed huh!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

POW POW POW POW POWERFUL ground and pound


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fun ground battle while it lasted. 

I think Palhares sold himself short by trying to go for his signature move at the expense of everything and anything else. Good win for Belcher, but I still don't see him as a contender in the division. Solid fighter, but never a top five. 

And a complete douche, apparently.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I hate when fighters get stopped from full guard...like...how shitty is your defense for that to happen?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Said it a thousand times, Palhares can't beat top fighters in MMA. All this leg lock of doom and 2013 Middleweight Champion shit finally comes to an end.

Thank you Alan Belcher, for derailing the hype train.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

That was awesome. Belcher has better BJJ than I thought. Palhares needs to learn more than just leglocks.

Let's see Belcher versus Bisping now, please.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

The Palhares hate train really needs to stop.

Yeah, he's a slumdog. Yeah, his hype was unwarranted. Yeah he's stupid as shit.

But he's a sportsman, and a good fighter with dangerous jiu-jitsu. He doesn't deserve the hate he gets.

Palhares has some pretty bad ground striking defense. Something he should probably shore up.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Fantastic performance by Belcher.

Edit:How the **** didn't Hendo finish him when he landed a few bombs on the ground. Branch came close to finishing him with strikes on the ground too but the bell rang.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Said it a thousand times, Palhares can't beat top fighters in MMA. All this leg lock of doom and 2013 Middleweight Champion shit finally comes to an end.
> 
> Thank you Alan Belcher, for derailing the hype train.


It's hard to deny that Paul harris has strong leg locks but it seems like that's ALL he's got. And seems to lose heart when it doesn't work out.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

One of the nicest guys around too. Belcher is up there now for sure


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Slippery... :confused02:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Said it a thousand times, Palhares can't beat top fighters in MMA. All this leg lock of doom and 2013 Middleweight Champion shit finally comes to an end.
> 
> Thank you Alan Belcher, for derailing the hype train.


You are the only person who has typed those words on this site. You constantly complain about people saying those but the only time I see those comments are from you when you are complaining about his hype train. Which apparently you completely created just so you could gloat over the non existent masses that are on that train.

Next time wait for an actual hype train to start hating.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Said it a thousand times, Palhares can't beat top fighters in MMA. All this leg lock of doom and 2013 Middleweight Champion shit finally comes to an end.
> 
> Thank you Alan Belcher, for derailing the hype train.


I've never bought into Palhares myself. I've been iffy about him since the Marquardt fight. But why is it such a bad thing for fans to rally behind a fighter? Why is it so bad for fans to get excited about a tactical submission artist who has several strengths in his own right? Why is it wrong for fans to get hyped? 

Do you feel all high and mighty rubbing it in the faces of people who were only really enjoying the sport and rooting for a potential contender? What the hell makes you so all knowing? How many of your predictions ever actually come to fruition? Oh, no! MMA fans were rallying behind an MMA fighter! I hate nonsense like this. People who act like this when a fighter with promise falls are complete tools.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

My heart was racing for Belcher to pull through those leg locks. Once he got to guard, you could tell it was about to go very bad for Palhares. 

Pow, Pow, Powerful.... whats up with Mike, lol.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't like Belcher....hes generic.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

box said:


> My heart was racing for Belcher to put through those leg locks. Once he got to guard, you could tell it was about to go very bad for Palhares.
> 
> Pow, Pow, Powerful.... whats up with Mike, lol.


He was waiting for the fox chorus to end.
lol, at 1st i was thinking that was some lag in my stream.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> You are the only person who has typed those words on this site. You constantly complain about people saying those but the only time I see those comments are from you when you are complaining about his hype train. Which apparently you completely created just so you could gloat over the non existent masses that are on that train.
> 
> Next time wait for an actual hype train to start hating.


Sherdog was all over his nuts.
The Underground was all over his nuts.
Bloodstain Lane even said he'd be the Champion by 2013.

And I'm sure if I go back in this thread I'll see the majority picked Palhares, likely by some sort of submission.

Well, he ain't gonna be the Champion now, I said it before, I'll say it again, dangerous ju-jitsu but this isn't a grappling contest. He couldn't beat top guys before, he can't beat them now.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't like Belcher....hes generic.


That's good to know.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> I don't like Belcher....hes generic.


Nonsense. He holds the distinguished title of being the only UFC Middleweight to lose to Sexyama. That itself is a feat.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sherdog was all over his nuts.
> The Underground was all over his nuts.
> Bloodstain Lane even said he'd be the Champion by 2013.


Then about you go gloat to them instead of the people who weren't saying it? You know the logical thing to do? Cause you aren't coming off as knowing something we didn't. You are just coming off as a gloating ass who keeps saying the same thing in every post.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

deadmanshand said:


> Then about you go gloat to them instead of the people who weren't saying it? You know the logical thing to do? Cause you aren't coming off as knowing something we didn't. You are just coming off as a gloating ass who keeps saying the same thing in every post.


I plan to.

But in the mean time, you'll live.


----------



## Parky-RFC (Jul 6, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Nonsense. He holds the distinguished title of being the only UFC Middleweight to lose to Sexyama. That itself is a feat.


That was blatant robbery. One of the worst decisions I've witnessed.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Parky-RFC said:


> That was blatant robbery. One of the worst decisions I've witnessed.


Akiyama won that clearly, that's one of the most misguided "robberies" of all time. I blame Rogan.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You're kidding, right?


Chileandude said:


> Akiyama won that clearly, that's one of the most misguided "robberies" of all time. I blame Rogan.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sherdog was all over his nuts.
> The Underground was all over his nuts.
> Bloodstain Lane even said he'd be the Champion by 2013.
> 
> ...


Why you so bitter and stand-offish LL? I don't hang out here too much lately, but don't remember you being so annnnnngry back in the day.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Chileandude said:


> Akiyama won that clearly, that's one of the most misguided "robberies" of all time. I blame Rogan.


Add me to the list of people that thought Belcher won.

Great to see Harris lose. Hate that dirty bastard:thumb02:


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

SigFig said:


> Why you so bitter LL?


Why would I be bitter?

I'm pretty stoked Belcher came through for me though.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Good win for Belcher. I know I kind of discredit him from time to time, but I'll give credit when it's due. He defended that heel hook very well and once he got a good position, he just beat Palhares up. Very nice ground and pound from Belcher.

I'm a little disappointed in Palhares for always going for that heel hook. It was clear that he wasn't going to get it, but he just kept fighting for it. It's almost as if he forgot how to fight any other way. It's nice that he has a signature move that he's great at, but he has to remember that he isn't going to get it every time. Belcher had to remind him apparently.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Sherdog was all over his nuts.
> The Underground was all over his nuts.
> Bloodstain Lane even said he'd be the Champion by 2013.


cool story bro


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Really enjoyable fight. Fast paced, great ground work. Belcher really impressed me, twice I thought he was done but he managed to get free.

That first elbow he landed was brutal, really shook Palhares up. Such a ruthless finish.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

hearing Belcher talk, and having to watch that god-awful tattoo of his grinds my gears.



Canadian Psycho said:


> Do you feel all high and mighty rubbing it in the faces of people who were only really enjoying the sport and rooting for a potential contender? What the hell makes you so all knowing? How many of your predictions ever actually come to fruition? Oh, no! MMA fans were rallying behind an MMA fighter! I hate nonsense like this. People who act like this when a fighter with promise falls are complete tools.


:happy01:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Sometimes I wish they could just stop punching so I would get to see a ground battle.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Just re-watched the fight in HD and all i've gotta say is that my legs never shine like that. I don't think they ever shine at all.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Very impressive, I thought Belcher's fate was sealed more than once in this fight, he did very well. Palhares' defense on the ground seemed strange to me, he was just asking to be punched in the face. May have been shell shocked from failing to lock a submission, then a massive elbow sent him on his way.

Alan loses to current Champ Silva IMO, he would stand with him and get tooled.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome win for my main man Belcher. The fact that he was able to defend that leg lock was impressive. 

Dont sleep on Belcher. He is going to be a force at MW for a long time. Everttime he fights he shows something new. This fight he showed great sub defense.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Just re-watched the fight in HD and all i've gotta say is that my legs never shine like that. I don't think they ever shine at all.


You know, I saw that too. I guess you can never be sure because there's a lot of lighting going on and he shaved his legs. There is some stuff you can apply that can make your body more slippery once you start to sweat but surely the commission would have an eye on that.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn impressed with Belchers Ju Jitsu, would love to see him fight Bisping, Belcher has far more power standing up but id like to see him take Bisping down and have a ground war. Anyway i digress, well done to 'the talent', i think his only chance against Silva is the ground, thats not to disrespect his standup but he isnt quite in Silvas bracket when it comes to striking.


----------

